# Cruise Industry extends "No-Sail" order until Oct. 31st, in US waters



## DeniseM (Aug 5, 2020)

Exclusive: Cruise industry extends sailing suspension past CDC 'no-sail' order, until Oct. 31
					

The cruise industry voluntarily extended its pause on operations in U.S. waters until "at least" Oct. 31.



					www.usatoday.com


----------



## am1 (Aug 5, 2020)

May as well position the ships for where winter sailings will start but out of the hurricanes.


----------



## Ken555 (Aug 5, 2020)

Yup, and Royal canceled all Fall transatlantics, including those in November (like mine...). I've now had four cruises canceled this year, as expected.


----------



## Talent312 (Aug 6, 2020)

We're thinking about booking one of those theme-cruises for 2022.
Perhaps they'll be running again by then.
.


----------



## CanuckTravlr (Aug 7, 2020)

So that means no large cruise vessels in most of North America until at least November 1st, since Canada's ban on vessels in Canadian waters, with overnight accommodation for more than 100, also currently runs to October 31st.


----------



## pierrepierre (Aug 7, 2020)

Would that include the river boats on the Mississippi River?  And the other smaller rivers in the south that house boats are rented on???  Probably based on capacity/density on the vessel. (Columbia/Snake Rivers too?)


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 8, 2020)

I feel their will be no cruising from any North Americans port in 2020. IMHO.


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 8, 2020)

NCL have moved all their cruise ships to Europe.  There were three NCL cruise ships docked at the Portsmouth Marina,  all have left for Europe.


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 31, 2020)

The following cruise lines have cancel all of their sailing for the remainder of the year 2020 Celestyal Cruises. Crystal Cruises,  Cunard, Fred Olsen, Hebridean Island Cruises, Windstar and Viking.


----------



## Talent312 (Aug 31, 2020)

pedro47 said:


> The following cruise lines have cancel all of their sailing for the remainder of the year...



Here's an idea...
The CL's could open hotels, designed to look like a cruise ship with impressively tiny rooms.
They could have all-you-can-eat dining, lame shows in a theatre, and P.A. announcements.
Disembarkation would be by floor #. Thus, it would seem rather like a cruise. 
...


----------



## am1 (Aug 31, 2020)

Apparently there have been flights to no where lately.  For the adventure and risk of getting sick.


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 31, 2020)

Talent312 said:


> Here's an idea...
> The CL's could open hotels, designed to look like a cruise ship with impressively tiny rooms.
> They could have all-you-can-eat dining, lame shows in a theatre, and P.A. announcements.
> Disembarkation would be by floor #. Thus, it would seem rather like a cruise.
> ...


That is an excellent idea.
CL could turn their cruise ships into hotels.


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 1, 2020)

The following river cruise lines have cancel all their river cruises for the remainder of the year 2020: Crystal River Cruises, Gatel Travel and Vantage Deluxe Travel.


----------



## turkel (Sep 1, 2020)

We haven’t cruised yet. Not sure when or if we ever will now. Those of you that love cruising will you cruise again? How quickly?


----------



## Glenn2 (Sep 1, 2020)

turkel said:


> We haven’t cruised yet. Not sure when or if we ever will now. Those of you that love cruising will you cruise again? How quickly?


We are booked in February 2021 and again in January 2022.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 1, 2020)

Apparently the major cruise lines will be announcing in tandem later this month (I think about the 10th or 11th) regarding their cruise cancellation extensions for the North American market. Word is that it could possibly be as far out as March 2021.


----------



## turkel (Sep 1, 2020)

I wonder if the cruise lines might follow Alaska or Hawaii and mandate testing. As a nurse it seems silly to waste the limited supply of tests on non symptomatic people but as a gal who wants to travel again I just might be willing to do it.


----------



## AJandCJtraveling (Sep 1, 2020)

I am booked on Carnival Mardi Gras for May 8, 2021.


----------



## Ken555 (Sep 1, 2020)

turkel said:


> We haven’t cruised yet. Not sure when or if we ever will now. Those of you that love cruising will you cruise again? How quickly?



Why would anyone cruise without the ability to properly social distance (6+ ft, based on the latest info), ships have better ventilation, etc etc until there is a vaccine (which most people accept) and/or it has been proven that herd immunity is possible and then met, unless you live in a fantasy world? 

I have two cruises booked for next year and highly doubt they will even operate, so am hoping at this point for 2022 or 2023, but it’s too far away to even guess at this point.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken555 (Sep 1, 2020)

NCLH Cruise Ships Go To Cool Lay-Up Manning









						NCLH Cruise Ships Go To Cool Lay-Up Manning
					

Norwegian Cruise Line, Oceania Cruises and Regent Seven Seas which are all part of Norwegian Cruise Line Holdings (NCLH) will further reduce its crew that are currently on board the ships as they enter a cool lay-up manning. The crew level will be below specified by the ship’s minimum safe...




					crew-center.com
				




If accurate, this indicates that NCL may not be operational for a year or so.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 2, 2020)

turkel said:


> We haven’t cruised yet. Not sure when or if we ever will now. Those of you that love cruising will you cruise again? How quickly?


Yes! As soon as Celebrity Cruise gives the official OK. Praying March or April 2021.


----------



## chriskre (Sep 2, 2020)

I have a friend who works at oceania and they are not sailing until after March 2021.


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 2, 2020)

chriskre said:


> I have a friend who works at oceania and they are not sailing until after March 2021.


That is not good news.


----------



## chriskre (Sep 2, 2020)

pedro47 said:


> That is not good news.



I know. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PigsDad (Sep 2, 2020)

We have a Mediterranean cruise planned for October, 2021, but I am thinking it is not going to happen at this point.

Kurt


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 2, 2020)

I wonder how many cruise lines and older cruise ships will survive after February 2021?


----------



## chriskre (Sep 4, 2020)

pedro47 said:


> I wonder how many cruise lines and older cruise ships will survive after February 2021?



It’s scary to think what will happen. 
I used to love cruising. 
I live in Miami and it was so easy to just hop on a ship but now you really have to think long and hard about the consequences of these foreign flagged ships with no accountability. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 4, 2020)

Just release the new Royal Caribbean Wonder of the Seas is set to float out on 9-5-2020 @ 10:00 am. This will be the largest cruise ship in the world, with 5,448 passengers.  This cruise ship will enter the fitting - out process where the ship's interior spaces will be built and furnished. She is been built in a France shipyard.
No date was given when she will enter service for cruising under RC . .


----------



## Hobokie (Sep 4, 2020)

turkel said:


> We haven’t cruised yet. Not sure when or if we ever will now. Those of you that love cruising will you cruise again? How quickly?


@Sandy VDH is a cruiser & I’m waiting for her to give us the green light on Tradewinds (when they will resume & when “it’s safe”). Sandy, what do you think, when will you cruise again? Mind you, Tradewinds is a very different “cruise” experience...


----------



## turkel (Sep 6, 2020)

Tradewinds Is definitely different we went last year to Tahiti with them. Since I was injured on that trip my view my be skewed but I highly doubt I could convince my husband to give it a second try.


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 6, 2020)

turkel said:


> Tradewinds Is definitely different we went last year to Tahiti with them. Since I was injured on that trip my view my be skewed but I highly doubt I could convince my husband to give it a second try.


Tradewinds are luxury yacht sailing with less than 10 passengers on board correct ?


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Sep 6, 2020)

How Cruise Lines Are Rethinking Pretty Much Everything 









						How Cruise Lines Are Rethinking Pretty Much Everything
					

With many ships poised to return, operators are making hundreds of changes to improve the safety of sailing.




					www.travelandleisure.com
				



.

Richard


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 6, 2020)

MULTIZ321 said:


> How Cruise Lines Are Rethinking Pretty Much Everything
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Richard, Thanks for sharing this latest article & information. Maybe the other major cruise lines will follow some of these suggestions and add to it. IMHO.


----------



## turkel (Sep 6, 2020)

pedro47 said:


> Tradewinds are luxury yacht sailing with less than 10 passengers on board correct ?


Yes. We had 9 passengers on our trip. It’s like a blind date, some go well, some not so much. Unfortunately for me the only “owner” was allowed to use spray sunscreen. A big no no on a fiberglass boat.
3 months of bed rest later, then months of piriformis syndrome was no fun amazing what a fall can due as we age.


----------



## Suesue1738 (Sep 12, 2020)

I've booked 4 cruises with Carnival for next year, and one with Royal Caribbean.  Carnival was practically GIVING away all the cruises I booked, so I'm hopeful that they actually happen!  For the Players Club guests (always sign up for that if you like to gamble in the casino), we got a 17-day cruise through the Panama Canal for $100/person, plus port fees.  Then later booked a European cruise, 12-days through Scotland, Ireland, and Iceland also $100/person.  Each ended up costing about $700 total for 2 people.   They kept sending them out, and I kept snagging them.  We also got a couple of Caribbean cruises, for about $450 for 2 people.  First scheduled cruise is in January and the last one is in June, so fingers crossed that we can actually go!


----------



## Blues (Sep 12, 2020)

MULTIZ321 said:


> How Cruise Lines Are Rethinking Pretty Much Everything
> 
> 
> 
> ...



First of all, thanks Richard for the article.  But my reaction is this:

Disinfecting, blah blah, social distancing, blah, blah, masks, blah blah.  All standard measures that everyone in the hospitality and restaurant businesses are talking about (whether any given provider actually performs well on those promises is another matter).  But that's not "rethinking everything".  What most people really want to know, and wasn't addressed, was what they're doing about the captive passenger problem, a la Diamond Princess.  What they're doing to ensure that, in the future, their passengers and crew are able to get off the ship and get home.  I didn't see anything to address these real problems in the article.


----------



## normab (Sep 12, 2020)

chriskre said:


> I have a friend who works at oceania and they are not sailing until after March 2021.


That’s nice to know considering we have a cruise with Oceania THIS year that they havent canceled yet. Nice to know you heard before us, the paying customers...... But I will wait and see what happens...


----------



## Ken555 (Sep 12, 2020)

Blues said:


> First of all, thanks Richard for the article. But my reaction is this:
> 
> Disinfecting, blah blah, social distancing, blah, blah, masks, blah blah. All standard measures that everyone in the hospitality and restaurant businesses are talking about (whether any given provider actually performs well on those promises is another matter). But that's not "rethinking everything". What most people really want to know, and wasn't addressed, was what they're doing about the captive passenger problem, a la Diamond Princess. What they're doing to ensure that, in the future, their passengers and crew are able to get off the ship and get home. I didn't see anything to address these real problems in the article.



And... I’ve read very little about their investments in changing and committing to better air circulation / ventilation. Earlier reports detailed how they need to provide significantly more outside air ventilation throughout the ship. But, doing so would increase costs and wear on equipment. I read a few recommendations for this a few months ago and silence from the cruise industry. It seems the industry knows how to lobby and complain, but knows very little beyond marketing how to implement meaningful measures. 

I don’t care how cheap the cruises get, I’m not buying any at this time. I canceled four for this year and fully intend to cancel the two I have booked for next year unless they resolve these issues and I’m comfortable traveling (which isn’t likely to happen). I don’t trust the cruise industry, and frankly I don’t trust the fanatics who cruise regardless of conditions and shrug off legitimate concerns...and definitely don’t want to breathe the same air as them in a confined ship. 

Have a nice weekend, everyone! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Sep 12, 2020)

pedro47 said:


> I wonder how many cruise lines and older cruise ships will survive after February 2021?




Floating Hotels, Floating Timeshares, Floating Condominiums, Floating Offices, Scrap Metal and Barrier Reefs may be just some of the uses for these former cruise ships......



.


----------



## Luanne (Sep 12, 2020)

@Ken555 I have a question.  You said you have canceled a number of cruises for this year and plan to cancel others.  Did you get refunds on these cruises, or credit?


----------



## rhonda (Sep 12, 2020)

Our Feb 2021 cruise has been cancelled by the cruise line (Cunard).  Sigh.


----------



## Ken555 (Sep 13, 2020)

Luanne said:


> @Ken555 I have a question. You said you have canceled a number of cruises for this year and plan to cancel others. Did you get refunds on these cruises, or credit?



It’s a game. I received a credit toward future cruises when my first cruise was canceled this year but since then I’ve simply used that credit to pay balances on the subsequent cruises and waited for them to be canceled. Once it was canceled I received my deposit back to my credit card. Rinse and repeat. Now I’m dealing with the inept Royal Caribbean back office which sent me a credit for a wrong amount and failed to refund the cash deposit for the last cruise, and my agent is following up. FWIW, my agent said every single one of his clients with cruises booked at Royal had their credit/refund screwed up. 

I’ll end up with a credit, but I don’t trust any of them and would rather have a full refund.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 13, 2020)

Ken555 said:


> And... I’ve read very little about their investments in changing and committing to better air circulation / ventilation. Earlier reports detailed how they need to provide significantly more outside air ventilation throughout the ship. But, doing so would increase costs and wear on equipment. I read a few recommendations for this a few months ago and silence from the cruise industry. It seems the industry knows how to lobby and complain, but knows very little beyond marketing how to implement meaningful measures.
> 
> I don’t care how cheap the cruises get, I’m not buying any at this time. I canceled four for this year and fully intend to cancel the two I have booked for next year unless they resolve these issues and I’m comfortable traveling (which isn’t likely to happen). I don’t trust the cruise industry, and frankly I don’t trust the fanatics who cruise regardless of conditions and shrug off legitimate concerns...and definitely don’t want to breathe the same air as them in a confined ship.
> 
> ...


The biggest concern is being stuck on a ship that has a COVID outbreak. They can do all the cleaning they want, but chances are a cruise at some point will have an outbreak and will be denied entry to its home port. That is not a risk we really want to take.


----------



## Ken555 (Sep 13, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> The biggest concern is being stuck on a ship that has a COVID outbreak. They can do all the cleaning they want, but chances are a cruise at some point will have an outbreak and will be denied entry to its home port. That is not a risk we really want to take.



Yup, that, too. Sorry, I thought that was obvious. I’m more pissed at no info from the big cruise lines re lack of info on ventilation now that we know, at least for those of us who trust science and not magical fixes, that C19 transmitted via air.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Luanne (Sep 13, 2020)

@Ken555 that makes sense.  I don’t know why I didn't realize the cruises were canceled.  My dd and I still have a river cruise planned.  It was originally planned for 2021.  It hasn't been canceled but we moved it to 2022.  If we cancel at this point I don’t think we would get anything.   We're hoping to be able to go.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Sep 14, 2020)

We have 2 cruises on the books for fall of next year that are questionable aside from Covid! The first is a Pacific Coastal on Celebrity that, in light of this year's horrific wildfires that affected half of the ports this cruise calls at, we are likely to cancel since the same situation may well occur again. If weather patterns this winter send lots of moisture to the drought-stricken West, that could change our decision. The 2nd is on RCCL's oldest ship, Empress of the Seas, which is a r/t from Montreal and visits 2 ports in Newfoundland, a bucket list destination for us; however rumor on Cruise Crritic is that she is headed to the recycle bin so that cruise is likely moot for us too.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 14, 2020)

beejaybeeohio said:


> We have 2 cruises on the books for fall of next year that are questionable aside from Covid! The first is a Pacific Coastal on Celebrity that, in light of this year's horrific wildfires that affected half of the ports this cruise calls at, we are likely to cancel since the same situation may well occur again unless weather patterns this winter send losts of moisture to the drought-stricken West. The 2nd is on RCCL's oldest ship, Empress of the Seas, which is a r/t from Montreal and visits 2 ports in Newfoundland, a bucket list destination for us; however rumor on Cruise Crritic is that she is headed to the recycle bin so that cruise is likely moot for us too.


At least half the ports will be able to be called next year. A fire likely won't hit the same place two years in a row. Once the fuel is burned out, it would take a long time to get to the same volatile situation as it was before the fires.


----------



## chriskre (Sep 14, 2020)

normab said:


> That’s nice to know considering we have a cruise with Oceania THIS year that they havent canceled yet. Nice to know you heard before us, the paying customers...... But I will wait and see what happens...



I only heard because of an inside contact. 
They aren’t going to put that out there for the public. They can play with your money in the meantime. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moonstone (Sep 14, 2020)

I found it interesting to see that all the major cruise lines offering Western Caribbean cruises, when things resume this fall, list a stop in Belize. The country is still on lockdown (land borders & airport closed) in stage 2 with the virus running rampant. The Prime Minister and Belize Tourism Board say no cruises will be allowed to let passengers off (even on the NCL private island) until the country is in stage 4 which may be very late this year or early next year.  I guess the cruises will go as scheduled but it will be like any cruise sailing near a hurricane and that port will be skipped. 

~Diane


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 15, 2020)

All the major players with the cruise industry met recently  with the officials in Miami to open their Miami cruise ports.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 15, 2020)

There is rumor that some lines really are pushing to open up and start sailing limited ships by November. Unfortunately for us, one of those ships is the one we are scheduled to sail on in December.


----------



## Glenn2 (Sep 15, 2020)

pedro47 said:


> All the major players with the cruise industry met recently  with the officials in Miami to open their Miami cruise ports.


Yes, at that meeting the cruise industry representatives and the Miami-Dade tourism and Ports Commission representatives are asking the CDC to review the cruise lines new safety plans, revise them if necessary and approve the resumption of sailings.  But the CDC wants public feedback (which this meeting is an example of) on the issue and the deadline for that isn't until September 21.  It will then take a while for the CDC officials to come to a conclusion about if and/or how long to extend the moratorium on cruise sailings.


----------



## moonstone (Sep 16, 2020)

It's not looking good for Carnival -and probably others.









						Six months into pandemic pause, Carnival cancels more cruises into spring 2021
					

Carnival Cruise Line will sell Carnival Fascination and Carnival Imagination, the line announced. It also canceled some cruises into spring 2021.



					www.usatoday.com
				





~Diane


----------



## AnnaS (Sep 16, 2020)

Wow - but not surprised..


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 16, 2020)

moonstone said:


> It's not looking good for Carnival -and probably others.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seems like a pretty limited list. Carnival doesn't sail a lot of sailings outside the North American market, so I suspect the one from Australia is the only one they sail there. Perhaps the others are to make room for limited ships sailing out of those ports later this year? It is anyone's guess at this point. I suspect much of the decision will be based on the CDC decision to come later this month or into October. I suspect they are lobbying hard to resume sailing.


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 21, 2020)

NCL & Royal Caribbean the two (2) largest cruise lines are reporting that they have lose billion of dollars since COVID-19.
Can they report COVID - 19  as a tax loss on their taxes for 2020?


----------



## Ken555 (Sep 21, 2020)

pedro47 said:


> NCL & Royal Caribbean the two (2) largest cruise lines are reporting that they have lose billion of dollars since COVID-19.
> Can they report COVID - 19  as a tax loss on their taxes for 2020?



Why would this be any different than a regular business loss?


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 21, 2020)

I am asking because RCL and NCL are not American companies ?
However, they do have offices and employees in Florida, Texas, and California.


----------



## Ken555 (Sep 21, 2020)

pedro47 said:


> I am asking because RCL and NCL are not American companies ?
> However, they do have offices and employees in Florida, Texas, and California.



I'm sure they will take advantage of any tax savings possible for them, to wherever they report income.


----------



## Ken555 (Sep 21, 2020)

Also, Carnival is now firing staff and officers and has massive losses, as well. This will be industry-wide, not just NCL and RCL.


----------



## Monykalyn (Sep 21, 2020)

moonstone said:


> It's not looking good for Carnival -and probably others.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Fantasy class ships were likely scheduled to go anyway-speculation on cruise boards that these ships would have been difficult to implement any new safety protocols, and the other 4 were due for upcoming dry docks, so makes sense to just cancel vs trying to get spun up for a couple months (or less-depending on when able to sail again).

I do wonder if "mega" ships have had their day...


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 21, 2020)

I feel "mega ship," are here to stay, they are newer and more fuel efficient . Plus, they have not been paid for in full.
Carnival, RCL, Celebrity and NCL are have new  ships waiting to be delivered to the cruise industry community next year.


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 24, 2020)

Carnival Cruise Lines just announced they will not restart cruising until the Spring of 2021.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 24, 2020)

pedro47 said:


> Carnival Cruise Lines just announced they will not restart cruising until the Spring of 2021.


Can you post the source? My wife and I are travel agents and haven't seen this come through yet. Though she has been having some health issues and we haven't really been checking much of anything this week.


----------



## am1 (Sep 24, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> Can you post the source? My wife and I are travel agents and haven't seen this come through yet. Though she has been having some health issues and we haven't really been checking much of anything this week.



I doubt that was announced.  If so Wall St would know.


----------



## Ken555 (Sep 24, 2020)

pedro47 said:


> Carnival Cruise Lines just announced they will not restart cruising until the Spring of 2021.



Are you referring to this announcement from last week? If so, it's not a cancellation of all cruises.









						Six months into pandemic pause, Carnival cancels more cruises into spring 2021
					

Carnival Cruise Line will sell Carnival Fascination and Carnival Imagination, the line announced. It also canceled some cruises into spring 2021.



					www.usatoday.com


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Sep 25, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> Can you post the source? My wife and I are travel agents and haven't seen this come through yet. Though she has been having some health issues and we haven't really been checking much of anything this week.


This might be the source for Pedro47's comment:e.

Carnival Cruise Line cancels cruises into spring 2021, will sell ships.










						Six months into pandemic pause, Carnival cancels more cruises into spring 2021
					

Carnival Cruise Line will sell Carnival Fascination and Carnival Imagination, the line announced. It also canceled some cruises into spring 2021.



					www.usatoday.com
				





Richard


----------



## alexadeparis (Sep 25, 2020)

Posted the other day by John Heald, Carnival brand ambassador


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 25, 2020)

alexadeparis said:


> Posted the other day by John Heald, Carnival brand ambassador


That was mentioned on here all the way back on 9/16 in post #53. Very limited ships. Certainly nothing company wide.


----------



## alexadeparis (Sep 25, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> That was mentioned on here all the way back on 9/16 in post #53. Very limited ships. Certainly nothing company wide.


right, i was just trying to show the official carnival word is only those 4 not everything


----------



## Glenn2 (Sep 25, 2020)

On September 21st, the last day of the CDC public input regarding the moratorium on cruising from US ports, the CLIA (Cruise Lines International Association) chairman held a phone conference with the CEOs of Carnival, Royal Caribbean, Norwegian and MSC (all members of CLIA) to review their plans and protocols for when sailings can resume.  Their safety protocols and recommendations were formally submitted to the CDC that same day.  The cruise lines are all on the same page; they will be ready soon.  The CDC moratorium ends September 30, but the cruise lines placed a voluntary moratorium on themselves through October 31.  The cruise lines are saying they think they can resume sailing safely by November 1.  We will have to see what the CDC officials think of all this.


----------



## Ken555 (Sep 28, 2020)

Crew on first post-lockdown Greek cruise contract coronavirus
Maltese-flagged vessel moored with 922 passengers onboard after 12 staff test positive









						Crew on first post-lockdown Greek cruise contract coronavirus
					

Maltese-flagged vessel moored with 922 passengers onboard after 12 staff test positive




					www.theguardian.com
				




Unconfirmed reports since have indicated that subsequent tests are negative.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 28, 2020)

Carnival released a video to their agents today. They are looking at 100% testing in order to cruise. Among many other things.


----------



## Glenn2 (Sep 30, 2020)

Well, news reports are out saying that the CDC will extend the No Sail Program 1 more month to October 31, which will coincide with the cruise lines voluntary no sail policy.  It is reported by Axios that the CDC Director originally wanted to extend the No Sail order to February 2021, but was overruled and October 31 will be the end of No Sail.  Apparently, the CDC needs to consult or coordinate with other federal agencies on this decision.  The cruise lines intend to conduct test cruises, using their employees as "passengers" to try out the protocols in practice and iron out any problems they discover prior to launching real cruises.


----------



## TravelTime (Oct 5, 2020)

Does anyone have a guess as to when cruises will be allowed to sail again? We are hoping to do a 4N Disney cruise next summer. I have it booked because DCL said if they cancel due to Covid we will either get a full refund or 125% future cruise credit. There is still a good amount of inventory available in desirable cabins. I have a couple of aft verandah cabins reserved and need to put a deposit on one this week. The DCL rep suspects as soon as Disney announces they are sailing, the ships will sell out. She thinks people do not realize what a generous refund policy DCL has so many people are reluctant to book.

I was looking at the Disney Alaska cruises for next summer and all the desirable cabins are already gone. I was just looking to get an idea of pricing since we are thinking we may go in 2022.


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 5, 2020)

NCL extended its no sail till November 30th 2020. From what I can tell, Carnival has every intention of sailing in November with ships out of Port Canaveral and Miami. We finally cancelled our December cruise on the Carnival Breeze because of all the restrictions and testing requirements to sail. We only get a future cruise credit plus a $600 OBC on the next cruise we book through 2023. If they don't go belly up first.


----------



## Ken555 (Oct 5, 2020)

TravelTime said:


> Does anyone have a guess as to when cruises will be allowed to sail again? We are hoping to do a 4N Disney cruise next summer. I have it booked because DCL said if they cancel due to Covid we will either get a full refund or 125% future cruise credit. There is still a good amount of inventory available in desirable cabins. I have a couple of aft verandah cabins reserved and need to put a deposit on one this week. The DCL rep suspects as soon as Disney announces they are sailing, the ships will sell out. She thinks people do not realize what a generous refund policy DCL has so many people are reluctant to book.
> 
> I was looking at the Disney Alaska cruises for next summer and all the desirable cabins are already gone. I was just looking to get an idea of pricing since we are thinking we may go in 2022.



Generous? That’s the same policy as other lines. 

Book if you need to, but don’t plan on travel until we get closer to your departure date. I’m not booking anything new now.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TravelTime (Oct 5, 2020)

Ken555 said:


> Generous? That’s the same policy as other lines.
> 
> Book if you need to, but don’t plan on travel until we get closer to your departure date. I’m not booking anything new now.
> 
> ...



Then all the cruise lines have generous refund policies.


----------



## am1 (Oct 6, 2020)

TravelTime said:


> Then all the cruise lines have generous refund policies.


If they actually plan on sailing.  If not they are getting loans.  Some that are interest free.


----------



## Ken555 (Oct 6, 2020)

am1 said:


> If they actually plan on sailing.  If not they are getting loans.  Some that are interest free.



Do you have a link on "interest free" loans to the cruise industry? I have not read that.


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 6, 2020)

Ken555 said:


> Do you have a link on "interest free" loans to the cruise industry? I have not read that.


I think the implication is that when I book a cruise, they cancel and I take future cruise credit then I am simply giving the cruise line an interest free loan since they are keeping my money.


----------



## Ken555 (Oct 6, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> I think the implication is that when I book a cruise, they cancel and I take future cruise credit then I am simply giving the cruise line an interest free loan since they are keeping my money.



Ok, but that’s not a loan. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## am1 (Oct 6, 2020)

Ken555 said:


> Ok, but that’s not a loan.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Works the same.  They are happy to take your money even if they know there is 0% chance of the cruise sailing.


----------



## silentg (Oct 6, 2020)

We have a river cruise planned for November 2022. We have only paid a deposit. Final payment is in August 2022.
If cruise is not going to happen. We will get our deposit back. We are going on AMAWaterways.


----------



## Ken555 (Oct 6, 2020)

am1 said:


> Works the same. They are happy to take your money even if they know there is 0% chance of the cruise sailing.



Yes, obviously. I believe I posted something similar way back in March. But that’s still not a loan. Words matter. I wouldn’t have commented had you simply written what you meant. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## am1 (Oct 6, 2020)

I would not want to accuse the travel companies of theft or fraud so feel better calling it an interest free loan.


----------



## Ken555 (Oct 6, 2020)

am1 said:


> I would not want to accuse the travel companies of theft or fraud so feel better calling it an interest free loan.



Hmm. But it's always been this way. You put a deposit on a future cruise, and they don't pay you interest. It's really no different today, other than they are enticing you to let them keep your money by offering a greater value for future travel (therefore they are essentially paying interest...).


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 7, 2020)

NCL, Carnival and Royal Caribbean cruises lines have all cancel their cruises until the end of November 2020.


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 7, 2020)

pedro47 said:


> NCL, Carnival and Royal Caribbean cruises lines have all cancel their cruises until the end of November 2020.


Carnival was not on the list. RCCL's premium line, Celebrity, also cancelled till November 30, 2020.


----------



## TravelTime (Oct 7, 2020)

Seabourn just announced it is canceling more cruises into 2021. This makes me wonder if there will be an cruises sailing next year. I wonder why they have different cancellation dates for their various ships?

————————

*Updates On Seabourn’s Global Ship Operations*
SEATTLE, October 6, 2020 – Seabourn, the ultra-luxury resort at sea, announced today that it will cancel upcoming 2020 and 2021 voyages for three cruise ships in its fleet into Spring 2021.  

The announcement applies to Seabourn Odyssey, Seabourn Ovation, and Seabourn Encore. Specific details are as follows:


Seabourn Odyssey: with its operations pause effective through January 15, 2021.
Seabourn Ovation: with its operations pause effective through April 18, 2021. 
Seabourn Encore: with its operations pause effective through May 28, 2021.

The decision to cancel additional voyages is a proactive action to deal with the circumstances continuing to evolve from the global response to the COVID-19 situation.

“Our highest priorities are compliance, environmental protection and the health, safety and well-being of our guests, crew and the people in destinations we visit,” said Josh Leibowitz, president of Seabourn. “We know our past guests and travelers are eager to travel when the time is right and that time is on the horizon, so I would encourage anyone to look at their calendar and start planning a trip today to let the excitement build.”

Guests with impacted cruises will automatically be cancelled and all guests will receive Bonus Future Cruise Credits. They can also request a full refund of monies paid to Seabourn. Specific details are as follows:


Paid in Full: those guests paid in full will receive 125% Future Cruise Credit of the base cruise fare paid to Seabourn. Guests can also request a full refund of the monies paid to Seabourn.


Under Deposit: those guests with bookings under deposit will receive a Future Cruise Credit valued at 125% of the deposit amount paid. Guests can also request a full refund of the monies paid to Seabourn.   
The Future Cruise Credit is valid for 12 months from the date of issue and may be used to book sailings departing through Dec. 31, 2022. The amount of non-cruise fare purchases may be transferred to a new booking. Alternatively, guests may request a refund of the monies paid to Seabourn, which will be reimbursed to the original form of payment.  

Guests and their travel advisors will be sent specific details applicable to their booking. Seabourn asks guests and travel advisors to use the online resources available on its website first rather than calling the Reservation Call Center for information about the cancellations due to the possibility of high call volumes and the potential of long on-hold wait times.

For reservations or more information about Seabourn, please contact Seabourn at 1-800-929-9391 or visit www.seabourn.com.


----------



## am1 (Oct 7, 2020)

Ken555 said:


> Hmm. But it's always been this way. You put a deposit on a future cruise, and they don't pay you interest. It's really no different today, other than they are enticing you to let them keep your money by offering a greater value for future travel (therefore they are essentially paying interest...).



In the past the cruise lines had 100% intention of operating their cruises.  Not sure if this been the case since covid.  Does the 25% bonus cost the cruise lines or is it worth for not having to refund money, people are stuck using it and can no longer shop competitors.  Also what is the redemption rate people die, no longer travel, forget about the voucher.


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 7, 2020)

am1 said:


> In the past the cruise lines had 100% intention of operating their cruises.  Not sure if this been the case since covid.  Does the 25% bonus cost the cruise lines or is it worth for not having to refund money, people are stuck using it and can no longer shop competitors.  Also what is the redemption rate people die, no longer travel, forget about the voucher.


The 25% is what they are paying people to keep their money with the cruise line. If everyone got refunds, there would be financial trouble. They can easily manipulate cruise prices in the future to make that 25% not worth what it is today.


----------



## am1 (Oct 7, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> The 25% is what they are paying people to keep their money with the cruise line. If everyone got refunds, there would be financial trouble. They can easily manipulate cruise prices in the future to make that 25% not worth what it is today.


Exactly.  Or go bankrupt or what I listed above.  Plus it does get people booking.  Nothing wrong with it other then if they have no intention of sailing dates that they are selling.


----------



## Ken555 (Oct 7, 2020)

am1 said:


> Exactly. Or go bankrupt or what I listed above. Plus it does get people booking. Nothing wrong with it other then if they have no intention of sailing dates that they are selling.



Yup. But it’s still not a loan. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jabberwocky (Oct 7, 2020)

Ken555 said:


> Yup. But it’s still not a loan.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Regardless, it will go on the liability side of the balance sheet.


----------



## TravelTime (Oct 7, 2020)

The cruise lines are offering full refunds when they cancel a sailing. It’s a choice if someone wants to take a credit. I think they are being very generous with their policies. Otherwise, no one would be taking a chance at booking any sailings.


----------



## Ken555 (Oct 7, 2020)

jabberwocky said:


> Regardless, it will go on the liability side of the balance sheet.



Was there any doubt? I think the point of my comment has been lost here...


----------



## jabberwocky (Oct 8, 2020)

Ken555 said:


> Was there any doubt? I think the point of my comment has been lost here...


Just giving you a hard time Ken


----------



## Ken555 (Oct 8, 2020)

jabberwocky said:


> Just giving you a hard time Ken



Yup.


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 8, 2020)

jabberwocky said:


> Regardless, it will go on the liability side of the balance sheet.


But in bankruptcy it could be seen as an asset. All these customers with FCCs to use and they will likely spend more when on the ship or book a cruise that costs more than the FCCs they have. Same way that loyalty programs are seen as an asset when bankruptcy comes along.


----------



## am1 (Oct 8, 2020)

Ken555 said:


> Yup. But it’s still not a loan.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You can think of it as you want.  It is what it is.


----------



## Ken555 (Oct 8, 2020)

am1 said:


> You can think of it as you want. It is what it is.



Hahaha. Of course. And I know what a loan is. This is not one. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dlpearson (Oct 8, 2020)

Oceania just canceled our November cruise (out of Athens).  Not that we were expecting it would sail at this point, but we were playing the "who will cancel first--us or them?" game....Haven't decided if we'll take the full refund, or 125% credit.


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 9, 2020)

What is the word on Carnival cruising in November?


----------



## Ken555 (Oct 9, 2020)

pedro47 said:


> What is the word on Carnival cruising in November?








						Alerts | Carnival Cruise Line
					






					www.carnival.com
				





			https://cruisefever.net/carnival-only-cruise-line-with-cruises-scheduled-for-november/


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 9, 2020)

How can Carnival sail from the cruise ports in Florida in November, when they are closed to all cruise lines ?.


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 9, 2020)

pedro47 said:


> How can Carnival sail from the cruise ports in Florida in November, when they are closed to all cruise lines ?.


The CDC rule only go through October 31st at the moment.


----------



## CanuckTravlr (Oct 31, 2020)

Canada has just extended its cruise ship ban until at least the end of February 2021.  So far, that does not extend it into the Alaska or the Atlantic Provinces and St. Lawrence River cruise seasons.  It will be interesting to see if the ban is extended further.









						Canada's ban on big cruise ships extended until February
					

Transport Minister Marc Garneau says big cruise ships will be banned from Canadian waters at least until the end of February now.




					www.ctvnews.ca


----------



## CanuckTravlr (Nov 15, 2020)

Not a great start to trying to restart even small-scale Caribbean cruising!!!!









						COVID-19 cases rise aboard first cruise to resume sailing in the Caribbean
					

So far a total of seven passengers have tested positive for COVID-19 aboard the SeaDream 1 cruise ship docked in Barbados, according to two passengers on the ship.




					www.ctvnews.ca


----------



## TravelTime (Nov 15, 2020)

It seems obvious that people are going to test positive on a cruise ship. It seems impossible to go on a cruise without someone testing positive at some point. This does not cause me to avoid cruising but the idea of being quarantined on the cruise ship would give me pause to take a cruise. We are booked on a Disney cruise for January but I assume it will be canceled.


----------



## AnnaS (Nov 15, 2020)

I still don't understand the whole concept of being tested prior to doing something - anything - attending a cruise, visiting an island, etc. etc.  My friend and her husband are going to get tested again before celebrating Thanksgiving with their sons/families & daughter.  If you test today and the event is a day or two days later.......one needs to literally stay in a bubble/their home - no one needs to have contact with anyone or anything until the event.  I gather this is not happening with anyone/no clue what they are doing after if anything.    So the negative results - means nothing I would think. 

Am I missing something?  I am really just curious.


----------



## Ken555 (Nov 15, 2020)

AnnaS said:


> I still don't understand the whole concept of being tested prior to doing something - anything - attending a cruise, visiting an island, etc. etc. My friend and her husband are going to get tested again before celebrating Thanksgiving with their sons/families & daughter. If you test today and the event is a day or two days later.......one needs to literally stay in a bubble/their home - no one needs to have contact with anyone or anything until the event. I gather this is not happening.  So the negative results - means nothing I would think.
> 
> Am I missing something? I am really just curious.



Yup, you got it. And since everyone lies, this type of approach was bound to fail. (Don’t blame me, I’m just quoting Dr House).


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 15, 2020)

This is my issue. My cruise starts next Sunday at 4PM.  We test on Tuesday. My results come back negative on Thursday. We fly to Fort Lauderdale on Friday morning and arrived at the resort at 1PM. Between Friday evening, we could come in contact with the Covid virus. The cruise line nursing personnel said we are positive for the virus. What happen now? Can we appeal the cruise line test results? Problem, we will miss our cruise waiting on the appeal process.

AnnaS, I agree with you this is a total mess.IMO.



AnnaS said:


> I still don't understand the whole concept of being tested prior to doing something - anything - attending a cruise, visiting an island, etc. etc.  My friend and her husband are going to get tested again before celebrating Thanksgiving with their sons/families & daughter.  If you test today and the event is a day or two days later.......one needs to literally stay in a bubble/their home - no one needs to have contact with anyone or anything until the event.  I gather this is not happening with anyone/no clue what they are doing after if anything.    So the negative results - means nothing I would think.
> 
> Am I missing something?  I am really just curious.


----------



## moonstone (Nov 15, 2020)

AnnaS said:


> I still don't understand the whole concept of being tested prior to doing something - anything - attending a cruise, visiting an island, etc. etc.  My friend and her husband are going to get tested again before celebrating Thanksgiving with their sons/families & daughter.  If you test today and the event is a day or two days later.......one needs to literally stay in a bubble/their home - no one needs to have contact with anyone or anything until the event.  I gather this is not happening with anyone/no clue what they are doing after if anything.    So the negative results - means nothing I would think.
> 
> Am I missing something?  I am really just curious.



Yes, I agree.  Also if you are exposed to the virus today and get tested tomorrow, or within the next few days, chances are that you will test negative as it takes a few days of incubation for the virus to show up in the tests. I have read where it can take 10 days to show up in some folks.  I think if its really important to be negative (such as when I visit my mom in the nursing home) one should isolate for 5-7 or more days, get tested without going anywhere else, and stay isolated until the event that required the negative test.


~Diane


----------



## Ken555 (Nov 15, 2020)

pedro47 said:


> This is my issue. My cruise starts next Sunday at 4PM.  We test on Tuesday. My results come back negative on Thursday. We fly to Fort Lauderdale on Friday morning and arrived at the resort at 1PM. Between Friday evening, we could come in contact with the Covid virus. The cruise line nursing personnel said we are positive for the virus. What happen now? Can we appeal the cruise line test results? Problem, we will miss our cruise waiting on the appeal process.
> 
> AnnaS, I agree with you this is a total mess.IMO.



I'm confused. Why would you appeal if you test positive? Wouldn't you have greater priorities at that point other than finding ways to circumvent travel health restrictions?


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 15, 2020)

pedro47 said:


> This is my issue. My cruise starts next Sunday at 4PM.  We test on Tuesday. My results come back negative on Thursday. We fly to Fort Lauderdale on Friday morning and arrived at the resort at 1PM. Between Friday evening, we could come in contact with the Covid virus. The cruise line nursing personnel said we are positive for the virus. What happen now? Can we appeal the cruise line test results? Problem, we will miss our cruise waiting on the appeal process.
> 
> AnnaS, I agree with you this is a total mess.IMO.


I suspect the cruise line would give you a 100% refund. Do we know if this is going to be their policy? Of course you are out any other costs associated with your travel.


----------



## amycurl (Nov 15, 2020)

Yes, the point with testing is that you isolate as much as possible for 5-7 days beforehand (which, while you may still be asymptomatic, is usually long enough for a test to pop up positive) take the test as short as possible before the event but when you'll still get results (usually 48-72 hours beforehand,) and then limit interactions between getting the test and re-entering the new "bubble."

For some, the time between the test and the new bubble will involve travel. Private car is best (short rest stops to pee, if everyone is masked and you are good about handwashing should be relatively low risk); public transportation is more risky.

It's not perfect, no. But it's better than not testing, and is a better barometer that public health theater things like screening checklists and taking temps.


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 15, 2020)

Ken555 said:


> I'm confused. Why would you appeal if you test positive? Wouldn't you have greater priorities at that point other than finding ways to circumvent travel health restrictions?


If you test positive you are not allowed to board the cruise ship and I believe  you lose your cruise money, plus all pre pay excursions and speciality dinners reservations .


----------



## AnnaS (Nov 16, 2020)

My friend's mom is in the nursing home.  Way back in March when this all started, no visitors.  So many had COVID.  Fast forward things slowed down, no COVID so they allowed two visitors to visit their loved one.  Once a week, two hours, outside only.  Each long distance and masked.  It was still hard since many are hard of hearing and some did not recognize their kids to begin with (case with my friend).

Not too long ago (about a month ago) - they wanted the visitors to get tested for COVID - again 48-72 hours before or rapid test - which is not all 100% effective.

Fast forward again - they have a bunch of cases so no more visits.  It is very sad.  Where is it coming from?  The staff?  If everyone is social distancing and wearing a mask?  I think regardless of what one does, nothing is going to be 100% effective.  Let's hope and pray a vaccine will do that soon.


----------



## Ken555 (Nov 16, 2020)

pedro47 said:


> If you test positive you are not allowed to board the cruise ship and I believe you lose your cruise money, plus all pre pay excursions and speciality dinners reservations .



I find that difficult to believe, as others have posted. And, I’m still confused and concerned at your response. Are you honestly suggesting that you would want to board, even after testing positive (even if you think it is a false positive result), where you could potentially infect many others and become seriously ill yourself? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TravelTime (Nov 16, 2020)

AnnaS said:


> I still don't understand the whole concept of being tested prior to doing something - anything - attending a cruise, visiting an island, etc. etc.  My friend and her husband are going to get tested again before celebrating Thanksgiving with their sons/families & daughter.  If you test today and the event is a day or two days later.......one needs to literally stay in a bubble/their home - no one needs to have contact with anyone or anything until the event.  I gather this is not happening with anyone/no clue what they are doing after if anything.    So the negative results - means nothing I would think.
> 
> Am I missing something?  I am really just curious.



I think the rationale is that if you have been tested at least you know you do not have it as of X date. The probability of getting it in the next 1-2 days is really low so it is helpful to get tested before traveling. So in this regard, a negative result is somewhat helpful. However you are right in that you are not controlling the virus with testing. It is just minimizing risk.


----------



## klpca (Nov 16, 2020)

AnnaS said:


> I still don't understand the whole concept of being tested prior to doing something - anything - attending a cruise, visiting an island, etc. etc.  My friend and her husband are going to get tested again before celebrating Thanksgiving with their sons/families & daughter.  If you test today and the event is a day or two days later.......one needs to literally stay in a bubble/their home - no one needs to have contact with anyone or anything until the event.  I gather this is not happening with anyone/no clue what they are doing after if anything.    So the negative results - means nothing I would think.
> 
> Am I missing something?  I am really just curious.


We self quarantined (at home) 14 days before our Hawaii trip. We double masked for our entire travel days - no small feat to wear two masks continuously for over 12 hours. Not only did we want our tests to be negative, we didn't want to carry anything over to Hawaii. For Christmas (we are skipping Thanksgiving this year) we will be quaranting at home but our two SIL can't. Everyone will be testing on the day before. We will do as much as possible outside. I just bought two outdoor heat lamp things (the regular patio heaters are sold out). We have a fire pit. Unless it is terrible weather we will do as much as possible outside. Luckily we are outdoorsy so it won't be that big of a deal, just something that we wouldn't normally do. We are even setting up a Christmas tree outside. Everyone knows to dress warmly. I haven't decided if we will mask inside the house, although we probably should. I have already planned to leave the doors and windows open and just run the heater. There will be 7 of us. Our normal pod is 4.


----------



## AnnaS (Nov 16, 2020)

klpca said:


> We self quarantined (at home) 14 days before our Hawaii trip. We double masked for our entire travel days - no small feat to wear two masks continuously for over 12 hours. Not only did we want our tests to be negative, we didn't want to carry anything over to Hawaii. For Christmas (we are skipping Thanksgiving this year) we will be quaranting at home but our two SIL can't. Everyone will be testing on the day before. We will do as much as possible outside. I just bought two outdoor heat lamp things (the regular patio heaters are sold out). We have a fire pit. Unless it is terrible weather we will do as much as possible outside. Luckily we are outdoorsy so it won't be that big of a deal, just something that we wouldn't normally do. We are even setting up a Christmas tree outside. Everyone knows to dress warmly. I haven't decided if we will mask inside the house, although we probably should. I have already planned to leave the doors and windows open and just run the heater. There will be 7 of us. Our normal pod is 4.



That is awesome - you are all really trying.  There are many who don't and who are not honest.  It's so hard for us.  We can't be outdoors now - way too cold.  My sister just picked something up.  She stays outside.  I am at the door.  At least 6 or more feet apart. 

Can't wait for "normal" again - whatever that means.


----------



## Ken555 (Nov 16, 2020)

klpca said:


> We self quarantined (at home) 14 days before our Hawaii trip. We double masked for our entire travel days - no small feat to wear two masks continuously for over 12 hours. Not only did we want our tests to be negative, we didn't want to carry anything over to Hawaii. For Christmas (we are skipping Thanksgiving this year) we will be quaranting at home but our two SIL can't. Everyone will be testing on the day before. We will do as much as possible outside. I just bought two outdoor heat lamp things (the regular patio heaters are sold out). We have a fire pit. Unless it is terrible weather we will do as much as possible outside. Luckily we are outdoorsy so it won't be that big of a deal, just something that we wouldn't normally do. We are even setting up a Christmas tree outside. Everyone knows to dress warmly. I haven't decided if we will mask inside the house, although we probably should. I have already planned to leave the doors and windows open and just run the heater. There will be 7 of us. Our normal pod is 4.



I applaud you for minimizing risk, but this is exactly what the experts are telling us not to do...have gatherings that include people outside our immediate household / pod. I suggest restricting the gathering to just an hour or two... and you haven’t decided on masks?! 

I really don’t mean to be judgmental, but this is exactly the situation we will be reading about next month when the numbers get even higher...of people who couldn’t believe they got Covid during a small holiday party held mostly outside with masks (most of the time...), etc. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 16, 2020)

Ken555 said:


> I find that difficult to believe, as others have posted. And, I’m still confused and concerned at your response. Are you honestly suggesting that you would want to board, even after testing positive (even if you think it is a false positive result), where you could potentially infect many others and become seriously ill yourself?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I would not / never board a cruise ship and place anyone in harm way. The real problem is you can test negative at the time of boarding a cruise ship and become positive after boarding.
This is what happen to the Sea Dream cruise ship  out of the Caribbean last week; the passenger had a  positive test after a port excursion, three days into the cruise


----------



## Luanne (Nov 16, 2020)

Ken555 said:


> I applaud you for minimizing risk, but this is exactly what the experts are telling us not to do...have gatherings that include people outside our immediate household / pod. I suggest restricting the gathering to just an hour or two... and you haven’t decided on masks?!
> 
> I really don’t mean to be judgmental, but this is exactly the situation we will be reading about next month when the numbers get even higher...of people who couldn’t believe they got Covid during a small holiday party held mostly outside with masks (most of the time...), etc.
> 
> ...


New Mexico is shutting down again, starting today, and that is exactly what is being recommended for Thanksgiving.  Keep it to those already living in your home.  So this year, it will just be the three of us.  I read something somewhere that went something like this "We won't get together for the holidays this year so that we can ALL be together in the future".


----------



## elaine (Nov 16, 2020)

Simple formula: 
Holiday gatherings=more chances to spread covid. So, Outside as much as possible. Any Inside=masks.
For us, Too cold to eat outside for mil-she’ll eat inside alone and we’ll eat in carport in coats. No way will we take off our masks for any reason inside.


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 16, 2020)

We are not cruising in 2021.


----------



## Cornell (Nov 16, 2020)

Illinois health director ... thanksgiving guests may not be alive at Christmas. https://www.chicagotribune.com/subu...0201027-j7wjzdb2ufgy3htb5mdsqyanaa-story.html


----------



## klpca (Nov 16, 2020)

Ken555 said:


> I applaud you for minimizing risk, but this is exactly what the experts are telling us not to do...have gatherings that include people outside our immediate household / pod. I suggest restricting the gathering to just an hour or two... and you haven’t decided on masks?!
> 
> I really don’t mean to be judgmental, but this is exactly the situation we will be reading about next month when the numbers get even higher...of people who couldn’t believe they got Covid during a small holiday party held mostly outside with masks (most of the time...), etc.
> 
> ...


I went back and read the guidance from the state and they are still saying that outdoors is ok. Which is where I thought we were. They also mentioned that you need to keep things to three households. I appreciate and agree with your concern and if things get worse then our plans may change. 

Btw with respect to masks I meant that I'm still wrapping my head around it. Most of us are wearing them all day anyway but it would feel odd to wear them inside of my house. BTW, my nephew who is on the Roosevelt has been living with us since returning in July and I'm pretty thankful that they are deploying again. That's been quite a nail biter for us as he has been on the ship with thousands of others almost every day since July and coming to our home every night. And none of us wore a mask inside of our home because technically he's in our pod and I just can't wear a mask 24/7. Now that he's gone our potential circle is infinitely smaller. Some people can move through this much easier than others. Our situation has been a lot different that that of some of our friends who live with no one else and don't work outside the home. It probably affects our perception of relative risk.


----------



## am1 (Nov 16, 2020)

klpca said:


> I went back and read the guidance from the state and they are still saying that outdoors is ok. Which is where I thought we were. They also mentioned that you need to keep things to three households. I appreciate and agree with your concern and if things get worse then our plans may change.
> 
> Btw with respect to masks I meant that I'm still wrapping my head around it. Most of us are wearing them all day anyway but it would feel odd to wear them inside of my house. BTW, my nephew who is on the Roosevelt has been living with us since returning in July and I'm pretty thankful that they are deploying again. That's been quite a nail biter for us as he has been on the ship with thousands of others almost every day since July and coming to our home every night. And none of us wore a mask inside of our home because technically he's in our pod and I just can't wear a mask 24/7. Now that he's gone our potential circle is infinitely smaller. Some people can move through this much easier than others. Our situation has been a lot different that that of some of our friends who live with no one else and don't work outside the home. It probably affects our perception of relative risk.


Technically means nothing when one is exposed to thousands a day.


----------



## Ken555 (Nov 16, 2020)

klpca said:


> I went back and read the guidance from the state and they are still saying that outdoors is ok. Which is where I thought we were. They also mentioned that you need to keep things to three households. I appreciate and agree with your concern and if things get worse then our plans may change.







__





						Guidance for the Prevention of COVID-19 Transmission for Gatherings November 2020
					






					www.cdph.ca.gov
				




Yes, it suggests three households...but that may be too generous. Also, note it also states to keep gatherings less than two hours.


----------



## klpca (Nov 16, 2020)

am1 said:


> Technically means nothing when one is exposed to thousands a day.


Yet here we are with no transmission. He wears a mask all day as do his coworkers. Seems to be working as expected. 


Ken555 said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Noted. 

Bye guys!


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 18, 2020)

Just received an email from Celebrity Cruise Lines all Apex cruises over seven (7) days for 2022 have been canceled. No reason given.


----------



## TravelTime (Nov 18, 2020)

deleted


----------



## am1 (Nov 18, 2020)

klpca said:


> Yet here we are with no transmission. He wears a mask all day as do his coworkers. Seems to be working as expected.
> 
> Noted.
> 
> Bye guys!


Until it does not work.  Or you were all asymptomatic.


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 18, 2020)

pedro47 said:


> Just received an email from Celebrity Cruise Lines all Apex cruises over seven (7) days for 2022 have been canceled. No reason given.


CDC guidelines are indicating no cruises longer than seven days for the return to cruising.


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 18, 2020)

My wife saw today, not sure where, that Carnival cancelled all cruises through January 31st 2021.


----------



## CPNY (Nov 18, 2020)

Cornell said:


> Illinois health director ... thanksgiving guests may not be alive at Christmas. https://www.chicagotribune.com/subu...0201027-j7wjzdb2ufgy3htb5mdsqyanaa-story.html


Sooo the health director of Illinois advises against cruises? Lol.


----------



## Ken555 (Nov 18, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> My wife saw today, not sure where, that Carnival cancelled all cruises through January 31st 2021.



And some into March.









						Cruise giant Carnival cancels all sailings into February, some into March - The Points Guy
					

Carnival Cruise Line hasn't operated a single departure since March due to the COVID-19 outbreak.




					thepointsguy.com
				





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken555 (Nov 20, 2020)

Princess Cruises Extends Pause of Global Ship Operations into 2021
					

/PRNewswire/ -- In response to the U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) "Framework for Conditional Sailing Order" pertaining to resumption of...




					www.prnewswire.com
				





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 20, 2020)

Today’s  USA newspaper is reporting that the cruise industry so far for 2020, have loss over 32 billion dollars in the economy and over 240,000 American have loss jobs because of COVID-19.


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 21, 2020)

I feel Americans cruisers will be only allow to cruise to the Caribbean in 2021 because all the new U.S. Centers for Disease Control requirements.


----------



## TravelTime (Nov 23, 2020)

Our Disney cruise for January 2021 was canceled and we rebooked for same dates in 2022 (my daughter’s birthday week). I expected it to get canceled. We paid in full knowing it would get canceled so we could rebook with the 125% cruise credit. Now we have an extra $3500 for activities and excursions. I am happy because I doubt we would have sailed in January 2021 even if Disney was sailing.


----------

